# Japan to arrest whaling activist (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Japan's coastguard seeks to arrest environmental activist Paul Watson for disrupting whale hunts, reports say.

More from BBC News...


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Japan's coastguard seeks to arrest environmental activist Paul Watson for disrupting whale hunts, reports say.
> 
> Am personnaly pleased that one country is using common sense. Dont know if you are old enough to remember Brigit Bardo who in effect started the nonsensical attitude of wildlife before humans.
> 
> ...


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Bikini and Whales. What a wonderful world
Bert.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Paul Watson, International fugitive, I love it! Non tree-hugging Canadians all over the world will be puting the local Japanese Embassy on their cel-phone speed dial. This world class welfare recipient needs to be stopped before he kills someone.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

> Paul Watson, International fugitive


Heehee that is very good ABrit! I'm glad someone has the balls to do it. Canada sure let him get away with destroying an industry that supported a lot of Maritimers.


----------



## rcraig (Nov 11, 2007)

Cod fishing used to support a lot of maritimers. Who was to blame there?

Tuna fishing is supporting a diminishing number of maritimers in particular species of that fish.

Crab fishing in the Barents sea is strictly controlled and the return is diminishing steadily.

How many cod fishing scenarios do we need to learn from before it is too late?

How many maritimers would now be employed if there had not been a commercial whaling ban? As many, I suspect, as are now working the cod fishing grounds in Canadian waters. You will know better than I that over 40,000 workers associated with the cod industry lost their jobs and Newfoundland and other communities were devastated. 

We do not have to approve of the objectors' methods but who in their right senses would expect other than total destruction of whaling stocks if whaling had not been stopped?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Charles Henry: "The hunting of whales is to provide people with a whole miriad of necessities including food."

In the absence of a whalebone corset, I seem to be providing my own blubber. 

John T.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

rcraig, so Paul Watson is justified in using whatever steps he needs to in order to stop sealing\whaling, up to and including the death of the young idealists who sail on those POS vessels he picks up when they have most of their useful life used up?
If you believe so, you should join him in a jail cell.


----------



## rcraig (Nov 11, 2007)

JoK said:


> rcraig, so Paul Watson is justified in using whatever steps he needs to in order to stop sealing\whaling, up to and including the death of the young idealists who sail on those POS vessels he picks up when they have most of their useful life used up?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, if you say so. I certainly didn't.
> ...


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Just clarifying your comments.

As for the rest, let DFO manage anything and see what happens, they should be put in charge of the worldwide epidemic of AIDS/HIV. I am sure they would manage it into extinction in less then a decade.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*Blubbering*



trotterdotpom said:


> Charles Henry: "The hunting of whales is to provide people with a whole miriad of necessities including food."
> 
> In the absence of a whalebone corset, I seem to be providing my own blubber.
> 
> John T.


 That is indeed sad, lets all sing the song,

"You made me blubber,
I didnt wanna do it
and so on......
chas


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

charles henry said:


> SN NewsCaster said:
> 
> 
> > Japan's coastguard seeks to arrest environmental activist Paul Watson for disrupting whale hunts, reports say.
> ...


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Many here believe that for Watson there'd be no whale hunting in Norway. The isn't much money in it nowadays, and few consider the meat a delicacy - fact is it used to be cheap food. But having that fat clown up front on your TV screen in his Goering parade uniform, declaring his wish to murder Norwegians, made a whale hunt stop politically impossible in Norway. 
Until he arrived I had not seen whale meat for sale here for years, but all of a sudden every grocery store had big signs adverising a few kilos whale meat at enormous prices. And a "Coastal Party" suddenly sprang up, to defend whaling and sealing. Got a man elected they did even, round as Watson and always uniformed in a sealskin vest - with whom Watson had a few silly exchanges of ugly words (fun that was).


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

stein said:


> Many here believe that for Watson there'd be no whale hunting in Norway. The isn't much money in it nowadays, and few consider the meat a delicacy - fact is it used to be cheap food.
> 
> Absolutely correct, remember after the war whale meat appeared in the shops and was NOT RATIONED. I tried it a few times but it really didnt appear to have much taste, good or bad.
> 
> Chas


----------

